# Linux booten von usb2



## Frenky9 (3. September 2005)

Hallo und guten Tag,
ich habe mir eine usb-Festplatte zugelegt und darauf Linux installiert. Bei der Installation hat Linux diese auch erkannt, danach bootet es aber von der Festplatte nicht. Es scheint, als würde die Platte gar nicht erkannt, Linux zeigt an, dass die gesuchten Partitionen nicht vorhanden seien.  
Ist es überhaupt möglich, Linux parallel zu Windows XP auf einer zweiten externen Festplatte zu installieren und dann beide zu benutzen.
Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. September 2005)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere kann man Linux von einem USB-Stick booten.
Technisch ist das ja eigentlich nichts anderes als eine USB-Festplatte, daher sollte anzunehmen sein, dass auch das gehen sollte.


----------

